# Purity of cocaine in the uk



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Even the 100quid grams, what you reckon the average purity is out there?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

No higher than 90. Even if your second of the boat you'll struggle get above that without washing stuff


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Looks good, smells good.....


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Looks good, smells good.....
> 
> View attachment 132792


 Try it and tell us how it was :drool:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Looks good, smells good.....
> 
> View attachment 132792


 Chalk and novacaine repress, I can tell from here. You may as well just post it to me mate!

if you trust your source wash it up....


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually just had a look up close it looks really good! :'(


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

60-80% for £100 stuff depending on how good your source is. 80% is rare.

If your grams are costing less than £100 you need to find a new source.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Looks good, smells good.....
> 
> View attachment 132792


 You can tell just from looking at it that it has been cut, still good for what is about these days though. How waxy does it feel? Does it have a damp smell to it? The smell is what I look for mostly, usually the best indicator if you know your s**t.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

100 a gram should be sticky hard to bash up and smell.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

In to watch 20 cocaine connoisseurs come out of the woodwork


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DLTBB said:


> In to watch 20 cocaine connoisseurs come out of the woodwork


 :smoke: :smoke: :smoke:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Starz said:


> 13 - 20% tops, maybe 35% region tops, if you're very connected and based in London.


 This, trying to find anything over 50% is next to impossible, it is cut the second they make it. The s**t that gets sent over anyway.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> In to watch 20 cocaine connoisseurs come out of the woodwork


 I'm quite open about my previous drug use and couldn't give a f**k.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I'm quite open about my previous drug use and couldn't give a f**k.


 Same here laddy.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Same here laddy.


 Fair enough mate, thought you were having an honest dig, not just taking the piss.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

I used to love it but doing booze coke and steds is just 2 much


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> I used to love it but doing booze coke and steds is just 2 much


 We're all gona make it brah


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> We're all gona make it brah


 Tell that to vegmuscles.........


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks good to me. On another note, anyone tried the whole darknet thing to get decent gear? Can't get anything good these days, I've been out of the scene for too long.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> Looks good to me. On another note, anyone tried the whole darknet thing to get decent gear? Can't get anything good these days, I've been out of the scene for too long.


 I use DN for a lot of stuff and thinks like MDMA, speed, meth, heroin etc is amazing!! BUT the sniff is the one thing that is so hit and miss now. The demand is so high people usually start off really good to gain top feedback then just push s**t out as long as they can until they get banned


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm 33 now still have the odd binge every couple of months but coke is so addictive u have 1 gram then u want another back in the day I'd start fri after work do a ses till Sunday 3pm. Then struggle to sleep eat. Wouldn't change it as it was great times chilling with lads.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I use DN for a lot of stuff and thinks like MDMA, speed, meth, heroin etc is amazing!! BUT the sniff is the one thing that is so hit and miss now. The demand is so high people usually start off really good to gain top feedback then just push s**t out as long as they can until they get banned


 Fair point, probably not worth the bother then, I can't get my hear round it anyway.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I use DN for a lot of stuff and thinks like MDMA, speed, meth, heroin etc is amazing!! BUT the sniff is the one thing that is so hit and miss now. The demand is so high people usually start off really good to gain top feedback then just push s**t out as long as they can until they get banned


 what you buying smack for you mad cvnt lol slippery slope that mate you'll be sneaking down back streets on jumping over back fences to needle riddled crack dens to score before you know it


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Drugs are for mugs...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> what you buying smack for you mad cvnt lol slippery slope that mate you'll be sneaking down back streets on jumping over back fences to needle riddled crack dens to score before you know it


 I don't buy it anymore I used to occasionally but 0.25 of #4 heroin. That stuff is amazing! That's why I only used to buy small amounts at a time. I've knocked it on the head now though.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> Fair point, probably not worth the bother then, I can't get my hear round it anyway.


 It's easy to use once you know how.... My mate has just set up as a vendor he said that's been hard to get his head around though!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

I would estimate most is 10% max however most of the high end stuff will be around 50-60%


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fairly decent

View attachment 132799


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

you cant wash levamisole out for a start. bar the last photo not one of the other pics in this thread has had stuff that even resembled the waves you get in the real deal when you look at the side of a chip off a brick.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Other bit which isn't as nice


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'll get some down and have a looksy


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I don't buy it anymore I used to occasionally but 0.25 of #4 heroin. That stuff is amazing! That's why I only used to buy small amounts at a time. I've knocked it on the head now though.


 So what's this dark web then? You can buy high purity drugs on it? And what do the do mail it to you or what. How do you pay

just out of curiosity lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> you cant wash levamisole out for a start. bar the last photo not one of the other pics in this thread has had stuff that even resembled the waves you get in the real deal when you look at the side of a chip off a brick.


 To be fair there's some decent stuff about but most people are used to such sh1te gear they wouldn't know what a decent bit was if it bit them on the arse.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

What is it with all the sniff heads these days every cvnt is at it. Don't get me wrong I don't mind a few keys now and then but half the ppl I know and half of ukm it seems won't leave the house without half a G in their pocket lol


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Mate of mine got busted a while back.

He used to have 3 grades available. £30, £50 and £80.

It was tested and the lab results came back. 7%, 9% and 15%.

Big eye opener for me.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

anaboliclove said:


> What is it with all the sniff heads these days every cvnt is at it. Don't get me wrong I don't mind a few keys now and then but half the ppl I know and half of ukm it seems won't leave the house without half a G in their pocket lol


 I've been doing it for nearly 25 years, it just goes hand in hand with beer, it's just a very usable drug. I'll be out tomorrow at EDC doing pills, MDMA and drinking but it's the bugle that keeps me level headed.

Plus in my work there's a real culture of it too.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Bloody smack heads on here HAHAHA


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

There's me questioning actual test results. Why bbother when ukm can give an accurate Purity % by eye alone


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Donny dog said:


> Mate of mine got busted a while back.
> 
> He used to have 3 grades available. £30, £50 and £80.
> 
> ...


 People often say to me "are you sure that's coke?"

Because they are so used to doing what they think is coke but it could be anything.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I've been doing it for nearly 25 years, it just goes hand in hand with beer, it's just a very usable drug. I'll be out tomorrow at EDC doing pills, MDMA and drinking but it's the bugle that keeps me level headed.
> 
> Plus in my work there's a real culture of it too.


 There is a real culture amongst my mates a associates to mate. MD is fcukin ace much prefer a gram of that or a couple good pills than sniff unless I didn't want to be to off my head for what ever reason lol. I'm not condemning it or owt it just seems like it's exploded in the last decade or so I remember once of a day it was only used on very special occasions. A rich mans drug lol


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Mkat is loads better quality than the coke round here!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Drugs are for mugs...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> So what's this dark web then? You can buy high purity drugs on it? And what do the do mail it to you or what. How do you pay
> 
> just out of curiosity lol


 Yep it's a part of the internet that is not normally accessible. In short you get access to it through the onion router (Tor) go to alphabay (there are others) browse the product listings, buy bitcoins, transfer them to your alphabay wallet and purchase. The items get posted to you, some I've had are so well concealed I thought I had been ripped off!

Its much more reliable and secure than you would expect but I CBA to go into proper detail about the boring parts lol in short you can buy anything you want


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Drugs are for mugs...


 drugs are for mugs,

mugs are for tea,

i love tea,

so drugs arnt for me!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Drugs are for mugs...


 Mugs are for pugs... What's your point?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yep it's a part of the internet that is not normally accessible. In short you get access to it through the onion router (Tor) go to alphabay (there are others) browse the product listings, buy bitcoins, transfer them to your alphabay wallet and purchase. The items get posted to you, some I've had are so well concealed I thought I had been ripped off!
> 
> Its much more reliable and secure than you would expect but I CBA to go into proper detail about the boring parts lol in short you can buy anything you want


 I could do with 200ml of sorin gas and a few grams of anthrax


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Mugs are for pugs... What's your point?


 You gotta be some sort of c**t to put that shite up you're nose.

is that pointy enough for you?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You gotta be some sort of c**t to put that shite up you're nose.
> 
> is that pointy enough for you?


 Even if my pug likes mugs?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Even if my pug likes mugs?


 




Kerosene, Sulfuric acid.... Lovely and that's before you even get it lol

enjoy stuffing ya face with that s**t! Nothing trendy or cocky about it for me..


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> I could do with 200ml of sorin gas and a few grams of anthrax


 I don't think you wanna be snorting much of that mate :/


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

a drugs bust was done in scotland - the paper said he had 500 gram and it came back as 3% pure....


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

tonight's 1.5, got 2g for tommorow


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

lol this is driving me fcuking mental, it's friday night go out there and sniff it not sit around on a bb'ing forum posting pics of it!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

better picture


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

It always seems like a good idea till ur sat on some cvnts couch on ur own at 4 in the morning still fvcking wired out ha head with no chance of getting anymore

even tho I always end up doing it, I fvcking hate it come the time it's all gone..


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

You can have your sniff I'm gonna kick back with a fatty!

View attachment 132812


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Drugs are bad


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> Drugs are bad


 How about pugs with mugs?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> How about pugs with mugs?


 I prefer hugs with thugs


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I've been doing it for nearly 25 years, it just goes hand in hand with beer, it's just a very usable drug. I'll be out tomorrow at EDC doing pills, MDMA and drinking but it's the bugle* that keeps me level headed.*
> 
> Plus in my work there's a real culture of it too.


 Thats your perception when your taking it.To the rest of society, that have to endure trying to converse with someone on Charlie, its not quiet the same.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Are drugs the reason people are becoming homeless and hopless. or is being homeless and hopless the reason you take the drugs .


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> Are drugs the reason people are becoming homeless and hopless. or is being homeless and hopless the reason you take the drugs .


 Neither of the above


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Plate said:


> It always seems like a good idea till ur sat on some cvnts couch on ur own at 4 in the morning still fvcking wired out ha head with no chance of getting anymore
> 
> even tho I always end up doing it, I fvcking hate it come the time it's all gone..


 Oh ffs that dark realisation all the drugs are wearing off nobody can score and the birds are starting to sing and dawn is raising lol wired to death


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

bottleneck25 said:


> Are drugs the reason people are becoming homeless and hopless. or is being homeless and hopless the reason you take the drugs .


 Both!!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I don't think you wanna be snorting much of that mate :/


 Exactly. {evil laugh} lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Thats your perception when your taking it.To the rest of society, that have to endure trying to converse with someone on Charlie, its not quiet the same.


 When I take it I take it environments where everyone else is in a similar state of mind, in bars and pubs with work we're all on it, if I'm in a club again the drug takers are in the majority.

I'm 40 years old, I don't take drugs to get absolutely comatose, I do them to enhance my experience while out having fun, if you spoke to me when I'm on gear the only giveaway would be my pupils.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> No higher than 90. Even if your second of the boat you'll struggle get above that without washing stuff


 No higher then 90,you will be lucky,its only 94% when made,i doubt much gets out of south America over 80,then its stamped on again in Amsterdam and probably sevaral times before its on our streets,i remember a report some years back that said most confiscated gear on our streets is about 12 %


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Smitch said:


> When I take it I take it environments where everyone else is in a similar state of mind, in bars and pubs with work we're all on it, if I'm in a club again the drug takers are in the majority.
> 
> I'm 40 years old, I don't take drugs to get absolutely comatose, I do them to enhance my experience while out having fun, if you spoke to me when I'm on gear the only *giveaway would be my pupils.*
> 
> .


 Again me old mate.You THINK thats the only giveaway.Its a bit like the drunk, who thinks he acting sober,and no -one can notice.

Still if thats your thing,more power to you.I met a lot of cocaine users first time I was in Barts CCU.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> No higher then 90,you will be lucky*,its only 94% when made*,i doubt much gets out of south America over 80,then its stamped on again in Amsterdam and probably sevaral times before its on our streets,i remember a report some years back that said most confiscated gear on our streets is about 12 %


 Depends who makes it, where and how.... You can't just start dishing out random numbers based on nothing more than what you heard!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You can have your sniff I'm gonna kick back with a fatty!


 You wouldn't believe the price I got on the Oz I got dropped off either! Ok it's a tad damp but sure it will be just fine.


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Depends who makes it, where and how.... You can't just start dishing out random numbers based on nothing more than what you heard!


 I lived in south america for sevaral years, they are not random numbers it is 94 % when made


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> I lived in south america for sevaral years, they are not random numbers it is 94 % when made


 Oh well if you lived in South America then your random ridiculous statement about 94% purity must be correct then! -_-


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> Oh ffs that dark realisation all the drugs are wearing off nobody can score and the birds are starting to sing and dawn is raising lol wired to death


 haha yeh the birds singing and the daylight gives a horrible feeling


----------



## Krokodile (Jul 24, 2015)

Lol, I wouldn't know what half the drugs were if I'd seen them in person - I always thought coke was literally powder and that's how you bought it. I'll stick to my fruitshoot pwo :')


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Oh well if you lived in South America then your random ridiculous statement about 94% purity must be correct then! -_-


 Bit touchy arent you,oh well was just trying to teach you something


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> Bit touchy arent you,oh well was just trying to teach you something


 Lol why don't you learn what it is you are trying to teach first? You really don't have a clue!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dogbolt said:


> Looks good to me. On another note, anyone tried the whole darknet thing to get decent gear? Can't get anything good these days, I've been out of the scene for too long.


 Mate you can buy sniff easier on Facebook as you can buy steroids lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> Bit touchy arent you,oh well was just trying to teach you something


 In fact, I'll let you educate me! Please tell me how cocaine when produced is 94% not 95 not 93 but 94. Please do tell me how every one who makes it from a lab to some peasants in the jungle get 94%.

i can't wait to be educated!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

f**k knows but I had some recently that absolutely destroyed me. Never had anything even come close to that s**t. Was that strong I didn't really enjoy it. Was more worried about if I was gonna get though the experience alive. Definitely made me realise my time taking drugs is well and truly done.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

97% highest seized ?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Krokodile said:


> Lol, I wouldn't know what half the drugs were if I'd seen them in person - I always thought coke was literally powder and that's how you bought it. I'll stick to my fruitshoot pwo :')


 krokidile username but no understanding if drugs

post pics of girlfriend mate


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Krokodile said:


> Lol, I wouldn't know what half the drugs were if I'd seen them in person - I always thought coke was literally powder and that's how you bought it. I'll stick to my fruitshoot pwo :')


 Lol and I always thought your username was named after the drug.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's cut with levamisole by around 20% by the cartels before it even leaves south America. Leva has a similar affect to cola but more importantly it heightens the effect of cola so even though it's only now 80% pure the high will be even stronger than if it was pure. This is what causes the skin rot and erosion which hardcore users experience. There are a few different routes, most common is South America to west Africa where it is then either moved by land up north to Morocco where the moroccan cartels push it up through southern Europe after bashing the absolute granny out of it. Or planes full of Africans swallow vast amounts of pellets and fly to the Netherlands. This is a much safer route as the Dutch didn't do anything with the mules when caught other than send them on a flight home(atleast this was the case until recently). They are paid 3k each per run if they make it. Once in Amsterdam it's cut again with mannitol and either benzocaine or lidocaine and repressed and then sent around northern Europe, to the UK by road. Once in the UK it's value has increased 10-15k per kg and not usually cut again until way down the line by the peasants bashing fook out of it to sell pub grub bags at 40-50 a gram.

Most decent retailers will keep it as is and sell for 80-100. You're looking at 50% purity at best, which is actually pretty decent.

A small amount comes direct from south America to UK but not alot. From official statistics most of what is seized by UK customs comes out around 60%

(iv got a few pals that ran a £25 million a year import op, who are currently all serving long holidays at her majesties pleasure.)


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> 97% highest seized ?


 @Dan71 please tell us how this is possible, you lived in South America and you know that it's 94% when it's made


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @Dan71 please tell us how this is possible, you lived in South America and you know that it's 94% when it's made


 Its not possible,for it to be made it is mixed with numerous chemicals to a paste that is completely unstable over 94% ,for it to become a powder hydrochloride salt it will be cut again ,you couldnt even transport 97 % cocaine


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> Its not possible,for it to be made it is mixed with numerous chemicals to a paste that is completely unstable over 94% ,for it to become a powder hydrochloride salt it will be cut again ,you couldnt even transport 97 % cocaine


 Please see the table above in the quote by gavinmcl


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dan71 said:


> for it to become a powder hydrochloride salt it will be cut again


 Gas?

Please tell me how upon addition of HCL it somehow becomes a less pure compound?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dan71 said:


> Its not possible,for it to be made it is mixed with numerous chemicals


 Numerous as in 3? A non polar solvent, a Base and an acidic polar solvent?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> I used to love it but doing booze coke and steds is just 2 much


 come on man up ffs


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

fu**ing hell a few columbian cartel members on uk m now


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think Dan even knows the process of how it is made tbh. But I'm so glad he is going to educate us on the subject.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I don't think Dan even knows the process of how it is made tbh. But I'm so glad he is going to educate us on the subject.


 I'm waiting to hear how these numerous chemicals add to its stability in concentrations above 6% Here's me thinking it's made in the jungle, apparently they're familiar with empirical formulas.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'm waiting to hear how these numerous chemicals add to its stability in concentrations above 6% Here's me thinking it's made in the jungle, apparently they're familiar with empirical formulas.


 Don't forget, he hasn't just made reference to cocaine derived from alkaloids in the coca leave. This is ALL cocaine from wll processes!

I love being educated on a Friday evening, he did live in South America though so it validates all his statements


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Don't forget, he hasn't just made reference to cocaine derived from alkaloids in the coca leave. This is ALL cocaine from wll processes!
> 
> I love being educated on a Friday evening, he did live in South America though so it validates all his statements


 I wonder how stable it's isomers are at over 94%? He's askim reading erowid as we type


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> I wonder how stable it's isomers are at over 94%? He's askim reading erowid as we type


 Lol I know, he was quick to pipe up with his vast knowledhe to educate me earlier. But now it's taking much longer what a coincidence hahaha


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry guys i didnt get back to you sooner my life doesnt revolve around ukm,but no you are right i bow down to your vast knowledge on this subject , i was wrong and know nothing about the production of any powders


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Look at everyone spouting their Google knowledge. :lol:

Who gives a s**t how it's made? I don't need a textbook to tell me it's good gear, a quick line is all that's needed.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dan71 said:


> Sorry guys i didnt get back to you sooner my life doesnt revolve around ukm,but no you are right i bow down to your vast knowledge on this subject , i was wrong and know nothing about the production of any powders


 Silence the sceptics


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Dan71 said:


> Sorry guys i didnt get back to you sooner my life doesnt revolve around ukm,but no you are right i bow down to your vast knowledge on this subject , i was wrong and know nothing about the production of any powders


 See! That wasn't so hard was it sweet pea xX


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I used to get an eighth of pure for £90 back in 99-02 i'm glad I called it a day when I did.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

You wouldn't have a clue

Cocaine is banned in the uk so noone can get it.

Oh...... wait.....


----------



## Krokodile (Jul 24, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> krokidile username but no understanding if drugs
> 
> post pics of girlfriend mate


 Let me paint my nails first :')


----------



## Krokodile (Jul 24, 2015)

Kill Kcal said:


> Lol and I always thought your username was named after the drug.


 It is actually where it stems from, but literally just because it sounded good - craziest thing I've ever done is a bit of bud on the school field


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> To be fair there's some decent stuff about but most people are used to such sh1te gear they wouldn't know what a decent bit was if it bit them on the arse.


 I was doing work on and off for about 10 years, a 9 a week at my peak. don't care about self incrimination its been and gone for me and im well out of all that now. yours has still been the only half decent looking stuff in here still. so much s**t spouted in here, some people seem to vaguely know what they're on about, others just chatting dribble. Get a brick of levamisole on its own and have a good hard look, OVERLY shiny gear is packed with the stuff, another misleading load of s**t people seem to believe (the shine immediately meaning its really good). Biggest give away is when carved down it is slightly dotty, theres your fake flake (levamisole) right there. Finally do a reasonable line and see if you get weirded out/edgy/paranoid, the worse of those symptoms the more levamisole without a shadow of a doubt. Id shop around a lot and paid up to 2k on the z at times for stuff you could press 3 to 1 and still do a tenner a point with ease. far too many dimlos on here who think price and shine/the fact it isn't powdery makes it the dogs bollocks. FTR best stuff I've ever had was in Barbados, bolivian flake the barbadian lads were calling it, was slightly sceptical as they just walk along the beach with it but that stuff was absolute rocket for obvious location reasons. There is literally only 2 people I met during my time serving up that I know can consistently get top of the line stuff in this country, so many people are just happy buying that 1200 per z on the 9 bullshit and slinging it to the idiots these days but hey if they're making money then good for them.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

So many big ting rollers


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's cut with levamisole by around 20% by the cartels before it even leaves south America. Leva has a similar affect to cola but more importantly it heightens the effect of cola so even though it's only now 80% pure the high will be even stronger than if it was pure. This is what causes the skin rot and erosion which hardcore users experience. There are a few different routes, most common is South America to west Africa where it is then either moved by land up north to Morocco where the moroccan cartels push it up through southern Europe after bashing the absolute granny out of it. Or planes full of Africans swallow vast amounts of pellets and fly to the Netherlands. This is a much safer route as the Dutch didn't do anything with the mules when caught other than send them on a flight home(atleast this was the case until recently). They are paid 3k each per run if they make it. Once in Amsterdam it's cut again with mannitol and either benzocaine or lidocaine and repressed and then sent around northern Europe, to the UK by road. Once in the UK it's value has increased 10-15k per kg and not usually cut again until way down the line by the peasants bashing fook out of it to sell pub grub bags at 40-50 a gram.
> 
> Most decent retailers will keep it as is and sell for 80-100. You're looking at 50% purity at best, which is actually pretty decent.
> 
> ...


 skin rot/nose erosion is from vessels constricting and blood flow failing to get to the nasal passage hence skin dieing/falling away. levamisole contributes in an entirely different way and can be anywhere on the body. it doesn't heighten the high effects of cocaine just bad ones e.g. heart rate, mental issues (paranoia, edginess etc) and pretty much has a high of it own. its horrible stuff and can ruin your night, gets you to the point of not being able to get your words out and having to go home a paranoid mess. Its repressed all over, I had my own press made by a welder friend. as I've said about the lines you should be able to see in "proper" if you split it off the block, that is the oil from the cocaine hence the more lines/waves the better. as said previously on here highest wash ive had is just under 0.9 and that cost me 2k a z even when buying a bar. muleing is a complete mugs game, always good to take your own when going away with the lads (plugging up to half a z is pretty easy) but any kind of muleing ill never understand why anyone who isn't flat out broke and desperate is doing it, especially pellets.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> I was doing work on and off for about 10 years, a 9 a week at my peak. don't care about self incrimination its been and gone for me and im well out of all that now. yours has still been the only half decent looking stuff in here still. so much s**t spouted in here, some people seem to vaguely know what they're on about, others just chatting dribble. Get a brick of levamisole on its own and have a good hard look, OVERLY shiny gear is packed with the stuff, another misleading load of s**t people seem to believe (the shine immediately meaning its really good). Biggest give away is when carved down it is slightly dotty, theres your fake flake (levamisole) right there. Finally do a reasonable line and see if you get weirded out/edgy/paranoid, the worse of those symptoms the more levamisole without a shadow of a doubt. Id shop around a lot and paid up to 2k on the z at times for stuff you could press 3 to 1 and still do a tenner a point with ease. far too many dimlos on here who think price and shine/the fact it isn't powdery makes it the dogs bollocks. FTR best stuff I've ever had was in Barbados, bolivian flake the barbadian lads were calling it, was slightly sceptical as they just walk along the beach with it but that stuff was absolute rocket for obvious location reasons. There is literally only 2 people I met during my time serving up that I know can consistently get top of the line stuff in this country, so many people are just happy buying that 1200 per z on the 9 bullshit and slinging it to the idiots these days but hey if they're making money then good for them.


 Mine ain't cheap, but it's good.

I've used the same guy for the last 5 years, he's a mate. The second pic I posted the gear he was apologetic about and said that he didn't think it was all that and if I wanted my money back it's cool, and that's probably twice as good gear as most would get at £10 a point.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Mine ain't cheap, but it's good.
> 
> I've used the same guy for the last 5 years, he's a mate. The second pic I posted the gear he was apologetic about and said that he didn't think it was all that and if I wanted my money back it's cool, and that's probably twice as good gear as most would get at £10 a point.


 No I know mate i'm not saying you buy cheap/crap stuff lol, im saying a lot of shotters doing bars and stuff will be buying that 1200 a z stuff and doing it at 70s/80s per packet some even up to £100 and a lot of mugs will just take it and think its rocket fuel when its not what cocaine is all about. the real deal you are calm and clear headed, you can eat and the come down is extremely smooth. not jittery/unsociable/horrible empty feeling like levam filled shite.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lew1s said:


> No I know mate i'm not saying you buy cheap/crap stuff lol, im saying a lot of shotters doing bars and stuff will be buying that 1200 a z stuff and doing it at 70s/80s per packet some even up to £100 and a lot of mugs will just take it and think its rocket fuel when its not what cocaine is all about. the real deal you are calm and clear headed, you can eat and the come down is extremely smooth. not jittery/unsociable/horrible empty feeling like levam filled shite.


 And they're normally paying £100 for a 0.7 anyway. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Like everything else in uk

Overprice s**t :thumb


----------



## Dan71 (Nov 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Like everything else in uk
> 
> Overprice s**t :thumb


 Overpriced s##t,not according to people on here they are buying 90 -100% pure gear on streets of uk


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

same people will be given loads of criticism to lads wanting to use gear. How about getting their own life sorted out first


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Lew1s said:


> No I know mate i'm not saying you buy cheap/crap stuff lol, im saying a lot of shotters doing bars and stuff will be buying that 1200 a z stuff and doing it at 70s/80s per packet some even up to £100 and a lot of mugs will just take it and think its rocket fuel when its not what cocaine is all about. the real deal you are calm and clear headed, *you can eat* and the come down is extremely smooth. not jittery/unsociable/horrible empty feeling like levam filled shite.


 Not on any of the decent Coke I've ever had, namely Panama and port Lucia, Bahamas!

I don't even bother buying it over here it's virtually all shite or so stupidly expensive it ain't worth it


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Just reading about that 1/2 billion pound haul that they found coming into the country. About 60-70%pure. So I'd assume that's as high as you ever get in the country and that's nefte it goes through 3 or 4 more hands at least before getting to you.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Not on any of the decent Coke I've ever had, namely Panama and port Lucia, Bahamas!
> 
> I don't even bother buying it over here it's virtually all shite or so stupidly expensive it ain't worth it


 ive had it in Caribbean a few times and yes its pretty much the best you'll get without going in to south America, you wont eat in that initial hour but it is possible a bit further along the line.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Even in Bolivia it's unlikely to be more than 80 mainly due to to face that most have never had anything like 100x pure and if they did a big line of 100x it would kill them.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Even in Bolivia it's unlikely to be more than 80 mainly due to to face that most have never had anything like 100x pure and if they did a big line of 100x it would kill them.


 Why is it unlikely? Have you tested much?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why is it unlikely? Have you tested much?


 Welk you don't import 100x not to cut it. The cutting makes them money on the other hand a pure batch tends to cause a lot of death and therefore attention from the busies so it makes sense to cut it down


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Welk you don't import 100x not to cut it. The cutting makes them money on the other hand a pure batch tends to cause a lot of death and therefore attention from the busies so it makes sense to cut it down


 It makes sense to make your product poor quality? Your a company rep right?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> It makes sense to make your product poor quality? Your a company rep right? It makes sense not to make it so strong people will die And also make more profit


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> sneeky_dave said:
> 
> 
> > It makes sense to make your product poor quality? Your a company rep right? It makes sense not to make it so strong people will die And also make more profit


 If someone's ticker is gonna conk out I don't think a difference of 5-15% makes much difference when people are smashing big lines. A user will chase the high regardless of quality. I do see your point but from an illegal retail point of view it isn't quite applicable.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> If someone's ticker is gonna conk out I don't think a difference of 5-15% makes much difference when people are smashing big lines. A user will chase the high regardless of quality. I do see your point but from an illegal retail point of view it isn't quite applicable.


 Well it's never going to be 100x or close unless you bought a wrap from a kid back from his gap year and bought some straight from the factory and has not a clue on what to do so just wraps it up like that.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Well it's never going to be 100x or close unless you bought a wrap from a kid back from his gap year and bought some straight from the factory and has not a clue on what to do so just wraps it up like that.


 90 is perfectly achievable if you go to the right folk. This is most certain. Lets nnot continue our visual comparison haha.

Happy sniffing


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

ffs just cause most people can't get good quality coke and seem bitter on here

percale easy to obtain high purity cocaine at low Street deal amounts

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/garston-man-who-sold-super-11603684

88% pure at ounce level I know at least 15 people shifting strong gear let's say at estimate 50% pure so still high purity for uk, the stuff I get comes from half bars and at a guess 60-80% varies every bar


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

unless your washing it up and you know it has minimal levamisole through trying it aswell you know f**k all about how pure your stuff is you retard, levam doesn't wash out


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> unless your washing it up and you know it has minimal levamisole through trying it aswell you know f**k all about how pure your stuff is you retard, levam doesn't wash out


 what's your issue ?

on both occasions said at a guess not anything to do with knowing exact amount

I have washed gear which I also stated pages back before you were in this thread I also gave a vast percentage of purity level 60-80% and said it was a guess you keep going on about how no one knows

no one has said they do know they ,have guesstimated it based on how they perceive it to look feel etc and you keep hounding "no one knows" no one said they did at all

referring to people as retards isn't really that nice and shows the person you are keep the childish comments to you and your mates unfortunately some people on here have disabled children and for you to use in degraded terminology is quite sickening to be honest


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Lew1s said:


> unless your washing it up and you know it has minimal levamisole through trying it aswell you know f**k all about how pure your stuff is you retard, levam doesn't wash out


 It doesn't wash out but is insoluble in hexane once in freebase form. As far as I remember is also insoluble in choloform as a salt.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Smitch said:


> I've been doing it for nearly 25 years, it just goes hand in hand with beer, it's just a very usable drug. I'll be out tomorrow at EDC doing pills, MDMA and drinking but it's the bugle that keeps me level headed.
> 
> *P*lus in my work there's a real culture of it too.


 What do you work as if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

GameofThrones said:


> What do you work as if you don't mind me asking?


 Drug squad....!

:lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I got arrested once on suspicion of supplying

Be-Ro

I was fu**ing shitting myself as I had 2Kg of the stuff on me at the time.... I was terrified that the test would come back with a higher content percentage than the stuff you get on the street. :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I got arrested once on suspicion of supplying
> 
> Be-Ro
> 
> I was fu**ing shitting myself as I had 2Kg of the stuff on me at the time.... I was terrified that the test would come back with a higher content percentage than the stuff you get on the street. :lol:


 guy up our way got caught with some with an estimated 'street value' of 50k (think it was 500 gram) 
came back - 3% pure....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

todai said:


> guy up our way got caught with some with an estimated 'street value' of 50k (think it was 500 gram)
> came back - 3% pure....


 What happens in that case? Does it still count as a street value of 50k or not since it's so cut?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> What happens in that case? Does it still count as a street value of 50k or not since it's so cut?


 He was charged as far as I was aware.. as it was intent to sell it at market value I would assume? He probably didn't know it was so low himself

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/local-news/shotts-man-caught-cops-cocaine-7432988


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

todai said:


> guy up our way got caught with some with an estimated 'street value' of 50k (think it was 500 gram)
> came back - 3% pure....


 I was hoping to get a rise out of someone ... lol

Be-Ro can be anywhere from 0 - 4% :lol:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Slam dat chit the fckn rush is sublime...snorting is for phags


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Dogbolt said:


> Looks good to me. On another note, anyone tried the whole darknet thing to get decent gear? Can't get anything good these days, I've been out of the scene for too long.


 Never f*cking again. I had a mate order a gram of MDMA for me a while back and it was the biggest load of shite I ever had. Not only that, but I had a two week comedown which scared the living sh*t out of me. Thought I was going to lose my marbles.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> What happens in that case? Does it still count as a street value of 50k or not since it's so cut?


 It doesn't matter if it's 0.5% you get charged for the total weight you have, not the weight of the cocaine minus the shite... gutted (for anyone who bought from him)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

GameofThrones said:


> What do you work as if you don't mind me asking?


 IT security enterprise sales.

You'll find that in most sales jobs in the City there is a culture of it.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Smitch said:


> IT security enterprise sales.
> 
> You'll find that in most sales jobs in the City there is a culture of it.


 Despite the rep, think you'll find its an enterprise IT thing not just sales.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Overpriced s**t in UK

Nowdays people don't know what good coke tastes like 

Speed from Poland much better option at 1/3 of the price :thumb


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I have cups of tea with 6 sweeters in. You pussies aren't on my level.


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> I have cups of tea with 6 sweeters in. You pussies aren't on my level.


 Must taste like a log of s**t.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

let's sum this s**t up purity on uk on average is around 10% according to recovered Street level arrests, so like anywhere in the world it's between 1% and 93% pure , on am average I would say a uk £40 .7 is 15% pure


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The best thing to do is just not use the stuff.....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> Must taste like a log of s**t.


 No it tastes like tea with sweeteners in it. And I think you could do with a few sweeteners yourself. You seem a little bitter.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

average about 15

Highest about 85


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

How do you guys deal with the Epic Coke Comedown?

Literally I go through hell on It's worst occasions, constantly tossing and turning In bed, fast Heart Rate and Incredibly Paranoid thoughts way worse then Weed.

Of course It's never worth it but I still want it the second I have a sip of Alcohol.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> How do you guys deal with the Epic Coke Comedown?
> 
> Literally I go through hell on It's worst occasions, constantly tossing and turning In bed, fast Heart Rate and Incredibly Paranoid thoughts way worse then Weed.
> 
> Of course It's never worth it but I still want it the second I have a sip of Alcohol.


 Like a cycle mate.

Blast and cruise and never come off


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

wylde99 said:


> How do you guys deal with the Epic Coke Comedown?
> 
> Literally I go through hell on It's worst occasions, constantly tossing and turning In bed, fast Heart Rate and Incredibly Paranoid thoughts way worse then Weed.
> 
> Of course It's never worth it but I still want it the second I have a sip of Alcohol.


 By doing decent coke, crap coke tends to have a much worse comedown


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> How do you guys deal with the Epic Coke Comedown?
> 
> Literally I go through hell on It's worst occasions, constantly tossing and turning In bed, fast Heart Rate and Incredibly Paranoid thoughts way worse then Weed.
> 
> Of course It's never worth it but I still want it the second I have a sip of Alcohol.


 Part and parcel of the buzz init. The higher you get the higher the come down.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> By doing decent coke, crap coke tends to have a much worse comedown


 Yer I swear even the 10a for a 0.1 stuff I get of a certain guy is cut with Speed, even if I only for £40 worth with some Dark Rum and finish at Midnight I still can't sleep until 4, 5am


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Overpriced s**t in UK
> 
> Nowdays people don't know what good coke tastes like
> 
> Speed from Poland much better option at 1/3 of the price :thumb


 Why does it have to be from Poland? lol


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

wylde99 said:


> Yer I swear even the 10a for a 0.1 stuff I get of a certain guy is cut with Speed, even if I only for £40 worth with some Dark Rum and finish at Midnight I still can't sleep until 4, 5am


 Decent stuff you should sleep I unnder 2 hours really.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Why does it have to be from Poland? lol


 Cheaper in bulk than here 

Better quality too..

I put mine in a bowl of green apples in the fridge ..

Tastes lovely :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cheaper in bulk than here
> 
> Better quality too..
> 
> ...


 Is it the yellow rock stuff you get? That s**t is hard to find.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Is it the yellow rock stuff you get? That s**t is hard to find.


 Green apples colour.... :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Green apples colour.... :thumb


 Rock though?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Rock though?


 Can't swallow it

Your will choke


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Can't swallow it
> 
> Your will choke


 Good stuff. :thumbup1:


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> How do you guys deal with the Epic Coke Comedown?
> 
> Literally I go through hell on It's worst occasions, constantly tossing and turning In bed, fast Heart Rate and Incredibly Paranoid thoughts way worse then Weed.
> 
> Of course It's never worth it but I still want it the second I have a sip of Alcohol.


 Coke shouldn't have a terrible long comedown. Sounds like it's cut with amphets.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Speed from Poland much better option at 1/3 of the price [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=6d3bffe82e0f7fc20dbedb9e22769f5231072506c41b11349646611fe9b215d1[/IMG]


 Speed from UK can be amazing an Oz of pink champagne can keep a house full of party people going for about 4 days for probably less than 1/5 the price of an Oz of cheap coke that would last a night.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> Speed from UK can be amazing an Oz of pink champagne can keep a house full of party people going for about 4 days for probably less than 1/5 the price of an Oz of cheap coke that would last a night.


 I do mandy. ...

Speed only when I'm too f**ked and need to wake up


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Cheaper in bulk than here
> 
> Better quality too..
> 
> ...


 My mum eats speed off a teaspoon! Makes me gip just watching her do it lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Speed from UK can be amazing an Oz of pink champagne can keep a house full of party people going for about 4 days for probably less than 1/5 the price of an Oz of cheap coke that would last a night.


 You don't think pink champagne actually exists anymore do you?

Nowadays it's nothing but speed and food colouring or strawberry nesquik!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> My mum eats speed off a teaspoon! Makes me gip just watching her do it lol


 Bet she is fun :thumb

No wonder you came like you did mate


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Bet she is fun :thumb
> 
> No wonder you came like you did mate


 lol she's my biological mum, she put me up for adoption when I was born. Met again about 5 year ago, must be something in my genetics!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread makes me want watch Blow with Jonny depp


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You don't think pink champagne actually exists anymore do you?
> 
> Nowadays it's nothing but speed and food colouring or strawberry nesquik!


 Not the origional stuff from back in the day but good speed is good speed regardless of its "branding". I was just saying you can get good speed anywhere. It's easier to make than import.

I have had stuff that fels more euphoric than just "speedy" though. We had awesome stuff a few years ago locally but we later found out it was just normal cheap crap speed with some MCAT mixed in.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I was adicted to hokey cokey back in the day.......

I managed to turn myself around and that's what its all about....


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

My mate knows someone from liverpool, gets 98% stuff, £50 a g


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

TITO said:


> This thread makes me want to blow Jonny depp


 I see threads like that on here too....


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I see threads like that on here too....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I was adicted to hokey cokey back in the day.......
> 
> I managed to turn myself around and that's what its all about....


 f**k me, the reason half these lads turn to drugs in the first place is because of jokes like that :lol:


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

most i paid in swansea was £90 for a gram of flake, was off my trunk for 3 days


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> speed with some MCAT mixed in.


 Sounds delicious.


----------

